# Cichlid ID anyone?



## CMGohio (Dec 3, 2019)

anyone know what this is or could be?


----------



## BlueSunshine (Jul 13, 2014)

This would be a good start.

https://www.cichlid-forum.com/profiles/ ... hp?id=1377


----------



## ken31cay (Oct 9, 2018)

Aulonocara jacobfreibergi otter point

https://www.seriouslyfish.com/species/aulonocara-jacobfreibergi/


----------



## noki (Jun 13, 2003)

Jacobfreiberi. More like Swallowtail than Otter Point but the aquarium strain "Eureka" is much more common and likely. Color varies alot, and even though some look sort of reddish, they tend to look dull yellow-orangeish.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

I'd agree on it being an aquarium strain of some type of peacock... maybe Eureka, maybe hybridized, but it isn't an Otter Point for sure.


----------

